# Skateboarding



## JohnnyL (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi , C&C always nice.
















:hugs:


----------



## cirekoy (Feb 16, 2010)

I really like these shots...the last shot is my favorite I think because it communicates crystal clear how skaters interact with the urban environment. It's just my opinion of course, but I think that image is the most artistic of the three. Really amazing  I also like that you can't really see his face in this picture, so it becomes less about that specific skater and more abstract/generalized. Maybe I'm reading into it way too much 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JohnnyL (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Augphoto (Feb 18, 2010)

All great pics.  The first is my fav, though.  I like the face showing - it gives a peek into the concentration of the skater.  Mostly it's the composition of the first that really attracts me - it's phenomenal.


----------



## iAstonish (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome pics


----------



## beni_hung (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome photos! :thumbup: The first and last are my favorite and definitely magazine worthy!!!


----------



## WTF? (Feb 19, 2010)

could do with another flash for a bit of fill, but other then that fantastic


----------



## Houghwya (Feb 19, 2010)

I really like the light in the last photo!


----------



## JackRabbit (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if its just me, but the first one looks like it has a quantity of fisheye distortion. I'm not sure if you were shooting with a super wide lens (the .exif says you were shooting at 11mm focal length) or if you were shooting with a fisheye, but generally, at least in my personal opinion, you need to be very careful with peoples faces when you are shooting with a fisheye/super wide lens. That being said, with the exception for the distortion in the face/head area, this photo is very good. I agree with WTF? though.. It could use just a touch more fill flash. Maybe another flash behind and above camera, set to... say... 1/8 power just to fill in the shadows on his arm and face


----------



## just x joey (Feb 22, 2010)

The last one is great. Love the lighting! It's got a little motion blur though...


----------



## MarkXS (Feb 23, 2010)

how did you set up the lighting for the last one?


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

Leave the wide angle at home next time.

Take a look in a skate magazine. All of the pictures are either shot fish, or over 50mm (fx equiv). Wide angle is cool for architecture, but just looks dumb for action


----------



## bitteraspects (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice OCF work. What setup did you use?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2010)

First and last look great :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Leave the wide angle at home next time.
> 
> Take a look in a skate magazine. All of the pictures are either shot fish, or over 50mm (fx equiv). Wide angle is cool for architecture, but just looks dumb for action



So your saying everyone should shoot everthing the same that sounds dumb to me, shooting a different way gets you know, don't follow the crowd


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 8, 2010)

gsgary said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > Leave the wide angle at home next time.
> ...



If he likes dumb wierd distored looking pics thats a grand idea!


----------



## kajiki (Mar 9, 2010)

last one. That red really grabs you. Nice to see a tiny bit of motion blur too (shadow around the trailing arm).


----------



## Misfitlimp (Mar 9, 2010)

I like the angle on #1 because it makes the rail look monstrous and #3s light is pretty good although i would have like the same type of angle to make the hydrant appear bigger cuz it looks kinda tiny


----------



## dragon12 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the last one man


----------

